# Silkie/Showgirl chicks



## Kimquat (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi all ~ I have three 10 week old chicks (one silkie and two showgirls) and I am at a total loss as to gender. I know that these babies are notoriously difficult to sex, but I can't see a single physical identifier. Even if no one can guess, it's still fun to look at them.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're soooo cute!!! Very nice pictures!


----------



## Kimquat (Oct 11, 2012)

7chicks said:


> They're soooo cute!!! Very nice pictures!


Thank you so much! They're such funny little creatures. And they have very hot necks.


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Absolutely Adorable


----------

